# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ISDN χρηση σαν PSTN !!

## johnyb98

Σε εναν επαγγελματικό χώρο (φαρμακείο) έχουν ISDN.
Μάλλον αυτό υπάρχει από παλιά που χρειαζόμασταν ISDN για τηλέφωνο και internet μαζί.
Τέλος πάντων, το έχει αφήσει από τότε στον χώρο.

Το θέμα είναι ποιό?
Ξαφνικά, και ενώ μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό το σήμα αναμονής δεν ακουγόταν, ενεργοποιήθηκε. Τώρα, από μόνο του, από τον Ο.Τ.Ε., ουδείς γνωρίζει. Δεν είναι, όμως, αυτό το πρόβλημα. Από ποιον ενεργοποιήθηκε. Άλλο είναι το θέμα.

Ο φαρμακοποιός, μάλλον με την ενεργοποίηση αυτή, κατάλαβε αυτό που τόσα χρόνια γινόταν, προφανώς εν αγνοία του. Δεν το ήξερε λόγω της απενεργοποιημένης αναμονής. και εξηγώ...

Στον χώρο, υπάρχει μόνο μία συσκευή (πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένη σε ένα ab τού netmod). Με την ενεργοποίηση της αναμονής, ενώ μιλάει με κάποιον, ακούει στο ακουστικό του το σήμα της αναμονής (κάτι ανάλογο με τα κινητά). Το ίδιο καί ο πρώτος με τον οποίο μιλάει ο φαρμακοποιός:ακούγεται αμυδρά στο βάθος ένα σήμα αναμονής, ότι δηλαδή κάποιος δεύτερος καλεί τον φαρμακοποιό (πώς το ξέρω:έκανα μία δοκιμή - θα εξηγήσω λίγο παρακάτω - ).

Τώρα, το θέμα είναι ποιό? Θέλει ο φαρμακοποιός, να εξακολουθεί να έχει μόνο μία συσκευή στον χώρο, να αφήσει το ISDN, και να το κάνει να συμπεριφέρεται σαν PSTN. Δηλαδή, ενώ μιλάει με κάποιον, και κάποιος δεύτερος π.χ. πελάτης, καλεί, ο δεύτερος να ακούει αυτό το συνεχόμενο μπιπ-μπιπ-μπιπ-μπιπ-μπιπ-μπιπ...... Ο φαρμακοποιός, όντως, είναι στον χώρος και απασχολεί τη γραμμή, αλλά, αυτό που γίνεται τώρα είναι, στον δεύτερο, να χτυπάει και να νομίζει ότι δεν το σηκώνει ο φαρμακοποιός. Δέν θέλει αυτό να γίνεται.

Τώρα θα μου πείτε:τότε για ποιό λόγω έχει το ISDN; Δεν ξέρω. Ας πούμε πως για την ώρα, δεν μας απασχολεί αυτό, και δεν το κάνει PSTN.

Γιατί δεν απενεργοποιεί το Call waiting και να το κάνει Call Rejection on Busy (Busy on Busy); (άν είναι σωστός ο όρος που θέλουμε).
Αυτό το δοκίμασα.
Μίλησα με τον Ο.Τ.Ε., και το έψαξα στο web, και είδα πως:

απενεργοποίηση αναμονής κλήσης: #43#

Δεν δούλεψε. Πήτησε #43#. Με κάλεσε, και ο υπάλληλος που είχε, κάλεσε στο φαρμακείο από το κινητό του. Αυτό που μόνο έγινε ήταν στο κινητό να ακούγεται ότι χτυπάει αλλά δεν το σηκώνει, και απλά στο ακουστικό τού φαρμακοποιού, όπως καί στο δικό μου, σταμάτησε το σήμα αναμονής (ότι κάποιος δεύτερος καλεί - αυτό το μπιπ-μπιπ ... μπιπ-μπιπ ... μπιπ-μπιπ ... μπιπ-μπιπ ...).

Στη συνέχεια, αφού δεν έπιασε αυτό που ήθελε με το #43#, έκανε πάλι επαναφορά της αναμονής με το *43# (άσκοπο, φυσικά, γι' αυτό που θέλει, αλλά ήθελε ακριβώς την προηγούμενη κατάσταση). Δοκιμάσαμε πάλι τις κλήσεις με σταθερό-κινητό, και η αναμονή επανήλθε.

Βάση αυτό το story, υπάρχει περίπτωση να πετύχει αυτό που θέλει με μία συσκευή, και χωρίς να το γυρίσει σε PSTN? Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Ας πούμε ότι στο μέλλον θέλει να έχει έτοιμο το ISDN, για να έχει άμεση εγκατάσταση δεύτερης συσκευής στον χώρο.

----------


## Archon

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι πρεπει να απενεργοποιησεις την αναμονη στην δευτερη γραμμη του isdn. Δηλαδη με μια συσκευη στο αλλο πριζακι του netmod, καλεις #43# και απενεργοποιειται. Δοκιμαστε το και μαλλον θα πιασει. Και μετα φυσικα βαλτε την συσκευη στο αλλο πριζακι.

----------


## sdikr

Θέλει να ορίσεις την δεύτερη πόρτα να μην απαντάει όταν καλούν το msn (νούμερο),  κάπου στο Manual λεεί πως θα το κάνεις,  εκεί που ορίζεις Msn,   στην πόρτα που θέλεις να απαντάει θα δηλώσεις κανονικά το msn και στην άλλη θα βάλεις ενα άσχετο νούμερο, έτσι δεν θα απαντάει η συσκευή

----------


## johnyb98

> Θέλει να ορίσεις την δεύτερη πόρτα να μην απαντάει όταν καλούν το msn (νούμερο),  κάπου στο Manual λεεί πως θα το κάνεις,  εκεί που ορίζεις Msn,   στην πόρτα που θέλεις να απαντάει θα δηλώσεις κανονικά το msn και στην άλλη θα βάλεις ενα άσχετο νούμερο, έτσι δεν θα απαντάει η συσκευή


Αν κατάλαβα καλά...
α. Αρχικά, να ρωτήσω:msn εννοούμε ο αριθμός του συνδρομιστή οτε? (δεν θυμάμει τί είναι το msn, κανονικός ή δεύτερος αριθμός στον ίδιο χώρο?)

β. εάν όχι, τι;

ok. Ο msn είναι ένας δεύτερος αριθμός (π.χ. 210xxxxxx8).

γ. ας πούμε πως ο αριθμός φαρμακείου 210xxxxxx1, τότε πώς σε αφήνει ο οτε να βάλεις ένα οποιοδήποτε νούμερο στην δεύτερη αναλογική θέρα netmod, στο οποίο νούμερο δεν είσαι συνδρομητής;

δ. εάν, τελικά, αριθμός φαρμακείου 210xxxxxx1 (αναλογική θύρα ab1), και τυχαίος αριθμός 210xxxxxx2 για δεύτερη αναλογική θύρα ab2, τότε, σύμφωνα με αυτό που περιγράφεις:

συνδέδω τη συσκευή στην ab1
προγραμματίζω τον ίδιο αριθμό να μην απαντάει όταν καλούν στην ab2
απενεργοποιώ την αναμονή κλήσης από την ab1
Εάν έχω καταλάβει καλά και τα λέω σωστά έως εδώ, η λύση σταματάει εδώ. Οπότε, ποιός ο λόγος να ορίσω άσχετο νούμερο στην ab2?

----------


## sdikr

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά...
> α. Αρχικά, να ρωτήσω:msn εννοούμε ο αριθμός του συνδρομιστή οτε? (δεν θυμάμει τί είναι το msn, κανονικός ή δεύτερος αριθμός στον ίδιο χώρο?)
> 
> β. εάν όχι, τι;
> 
> ok. Ο msn είναι ένας δεύτερος αριθμός (π.χ. 210xxxxxx8).
> 
> γ. ας πούμε πως ο αριθμός φαρμακείου 210xxxxxx1, τότε πώς σε αφήνει ο οτε να βάλεις ένα οποιοδήποτε νούμερο στην δεύτερη αναλογική θέρα netmod, στο οποίο νούμερο δεν είσαι συνδρομητής;
> 
> ...


Αν δεν ορίσεις σε μια θύρα αριθμό τότε θα χτυπάει σε όλες τις κλήσεις που θα φτάσουν στο NT όποτε για να μην χτυπάει ορίζεις εναν άσχετο αριθμό, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τον ΟΤΕ τι νούμερο θα βάλεις, αν βάλεις λάθος νούμερο εσύ δεν θα δέχεσαι κλήσεις........για κάτσε, αυτό θέλουμε

Πραγματικά αν θέλεις το δοκιμάζεις, αν δεν θέλεις υγεία και καλή καρδια

----------


## johnyb98

> Πραγματικά αν θέλεις το δοκιμάζεις, αν δεν θέλεις υγεία και καλή καρδια


 :One thumb up:  Συμφωνώ! Απλά θα ήθελα πριν τη δοκιμή να είμαι όσο καλύτερα προετοιμασμένος και με όσο περισσότερες γνώσεις, ώστε να μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω σε αρνητική δοκιμή. Τώρα θα μου πεις:ε, μετά, πάλι εδώ είμαστε. Σωστό κι αυτό !  :Smile: 

Τώρα, αυτό που γίνεται σύμφωνα με αυτά που λες είναι, στην δεύτερη θύρα που πρέπει να βάλεις άσχετο αριθμό, δεν γίνεται τίποτα:ούτε χτυπάει στον καλών (δηλ. αυτός που παίρνει τον φαρμακοποιό) όταν παίρνει τον αριθμό τού φαρμακείου ενώ η γραμμή είναι απασχολημένη , ούτε κάτι γίνεται στη μεριά τού φαρμακοποιού. Αντίθετα, ο δεύτερος καλών, παίρνει αυτό το ντουτ-ντουτ-ντουτ-ντουτ-ντουτ-ντουτ-.... Δηλαδή, απασχολήμένη γραμμή. Όπως στο PSTN.

Από την άλλη μεριά, κάποιος που έχει από τον οτε το 210-33333-44444, και δηλώσει αυτό στην δεύτερη θύρα ο φαρμακοποιός, τότε ο 2103333344444 θα εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει ανεπηρρέαστος. Όπως και στη μεριά τού φαρμακοποιού, όταν καλούν τον 2103333344444, στη τη μεριά τού φαρμακοποιού δεν θα ακούγεται τίποτα. Ούτε όταν μιλάει, ούτε όταν δεν μιλάει. Δεν θα χτυπάει στο φαρμακείο κάτι, παρ' ότι στη δεύτερη θύρα έχει το 2103333344444, διότι δεν τού το έχει φέρει ο οτε στο φαρμακείο με σύρμα από το κέντρο του.

----------


## sdikr

Στα netmod, αλλά και στα santis,  απο μαμά είναι ρυθμισμένα να απαντάνε και οι δύο θύρες σε όλες τις κλήσεις σε όποιο νούμερο και να έχουν γίνει.
Ας πούμε πως έχεις  ενα κεφαλικό και ενα Msn,  μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις την μια πόρτα να απαντάει μόνο στο κεφαλικό και την άλλη στο msn, ή μπορείς να βάλεις μια πόρτα να απαντάει και στο msn και στο κεφαλικό και να βγαίνει έξω με το κεφαλικό. 

Τι γίνεται τώρα όταν έχεις μόνο έναν αριθμό;  πως λες στην μία θύρα να μην απαντάει;  δηλώνεις σαν αριθμό κάποιον άσχετο αριθμό που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου έρθει σαν πληροφορία απο το κέντρο.

----------


## johnyb98

Λοιπόν, το έχω φτιάξει. Έχω μόνο ένα μικρό προβληματάκι. Την ύπαρξη συναγερμού.
Όπως ήταν πριν, στην ab1 ήταν το τηλέφωνο, και στην ab2 ο συναγερμός.
Τώρα, έχω βάλει με διακλαδωτή στην ab1 καί το τηλέφωνο καί τον συναγερμό. Λειτουργούν καί τα δύο κανονικά. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι πως όταν χρησιμοποιείς το τηλέφωνο ακούγεται ένα βουητό. Αυτό έγινε επειδή έχω βάλει τον συναγερμό (το τηλεφωνικό του καλώδιο) στην ab1 με τον διακλαδωτή. Όταν το βγάζω πάνω από τον διακλαδωτή, το σήμα καθαρίζει στο τηλέφωνο. Έχω δοκιμάσει φιλτράκια, αλλά τίποτα.

Κάποια βοήθεια?

----------


## sdikr

Δεν είναι σωστή συνδεσμολογία,  κανονικά πάει πρώτα στον συναγερμό και μετά επιστρέφει στο τηλέφωνο
Νομίζω πως μπορεί να κάνει κλήση απο την ab2 ακόμα και αν δεν έχει δηλωμένο σωστό msn,  για δοκίμασε το λίγο

----------


## johnyb98

> Νομίζω πως μπορεί να κάνει κλήση απο την ab2 ακόμα και αν δεν έχει δηλωμένο σωστό msn,  για δοκίμασε το λίγο


Έκανα δοκιμή. Είχες δίκιο.  :One thumb up: 

Εξερχόμενη από την ab2, κάνει, έστω και με δηλωμένο άσχετο msn. Οπότε, απλά, έβγαλα τον διακλαδωτή από την ab1, και άφησα στην ab1 το τηλέφωνο, και στην ab2 το συναγερμό.
Τώρα δουλεύει όπως το θέλουμε.

ab1 τηλεφωνική συσκευή (εισερχόμενη + εξερχόμενη) με καθαρό σήμα
ab2 συναγερμός

Όλα κομπλέ.

----------

